# Verticale Steam Engine



## kosmos (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi at all,

my name is Joe and i am from the outback of bavaria.
Sorry form my little english.
I build a steam engine like the stuart engine V10.
Al castings made by me in my backyard foundry.
If you want to see more pictures, I will show you more.

Joe


----------



## lennardhme (Sep 13, 2013)

bloody nice castings & work kosmos.
Well done.
Can you give us an idea of size, bore etc.?


----------



## kf2qd (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice work. How big is it?


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 13, 2013)

Love to see some pictures of your foundry.


----------



## Arcane (Sep 14, 2013)

Kosmos... a really fine effort!

billy


----------



## kosmos (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi at all,

beautiful that you like it.I have more pictures from the build of the machine.

The data of the machine:

Bore    24mm
Stroke 30mm
Base plate 110mm x 110mm
High 245mm
Diameter from the flywheel 80mm

best regards

Joe


----------



## idahoan (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice work and beautiful castings!

Thanks for sharing,

Dave


----------



## compspecial (Sep 14, 2013)

beautiful workmanship, and wonderful casting skills!
 Congratulations Joe Kosmos
         Stew.


----------



## Jimbo119 (Sep 18, 2013)

Really beautiful!!


----------



## ukanduit (Sep 18, 2013)

Looking good. Nice work Kosmos!


----------

